# Happy 4th everyone



## RJJ (Jul 3, 2013)

So! who is doing what with the time off? Please remember all those in armed service that have provided us with the freedoms we so enjoy! Also, major reenactment at Gettysburg this week.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jul 3, 2013)

woho!!!!!!!!!!! time to blow some thing up and let out my inner pyro


----------



## mn joe (Jul 3, 2013)

We have a neighborhood parade of horse drawn wagons and riders carrying the flag,we read the Declaration of Independence from the steps of the 1 room school school house on the neighbor's property, we ring the bell for freedom at the school house, and then we have a potluck picnic.  Oh yeah, and then we drink beer!  All this started because I was too lazy to go anywhere on the 4th.

Joe


----------



## fatboy (Jul 3, 2013)

I actually get to spend some time with my son, he is home on leave! Might involve a little shooting out on the range.

Y'all be careful, but have fun!


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2013)

Hike up the river with the girl and dogs tomorrow, then steamers lobster and beer.....back to work on Friday for the utter choas of inspecting our Town 4th fest......

Enfield Fourth of July Town Celebration

Family party on Saturday...All the best and be safe out there!


----------



## rshuey (Jul 3, 2013)

I have reloaded appx 1500 rounds of 9 mm, .45 and .308. I have my AR all shined up and a batch of apple pie shine ready to go. "Merica!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 3, 2013)

As far away from fireworks I can get.  Hopefully getting the other new boat Friday and fishing....did I mention fishing 

Rjj should be going for the new world record for Rockfish ;-)

PS:  Glad Fatboy gets some time with his son and he's home for a few.                        *Be Safe All...........Please!*


----------



## RJJ (Jul 3, 2013)

FM you must be reading my thoughts! Just can't figure out if it is Rockfish in Maryland or bass in PA. Kayak is ready in a moments notice and a half dozen rods standing at attention.


----------



## pwood (Jul 3, 2013)

Beer, barbeque, and pass the ammunition  and God bless America, thank your son Fatboy for His service.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2013)

To start off my 4th I will stay up tonight until about 1am working on this website.  Tomorrow by default I will wake up at 6:45-7:15 and check this forum then post until she complains I am ignoring her.  I will then do what she wants until she falls asleep tomorrow night then I will post some more here.  I don't know where to go for a fireworks show because it is my first time in this area for the 4th.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 4, 2013)

Working on a major renovation here on the ranch tomorrow. Early Friday morning heading to the BigHorn where family & friends are camped and play in the snow with 4-wheelers. Back at the ranch early the next morning to get back to the renovation. Bad guys,we have armed neighbors watching while we are gone this short time and webcams. You will not appreciate the welcome you get. Enjoy to all this Independence day and remember all those that made it possible.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree my friend JP, let us not forget what we are commemorating, (thanks for spell check) many brave souls put their name on that blank check........have a great day, be safe. Thanks for the kind words for my boy, glad he is back home safe again. Thank God...........


----------



## jpranch (Jul 4, 2013)

Let us also not forget this is the 150th anniversary of the battle of Gettysburg. Blue or gray is was a defining moment in our nations history.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 4, 2013)

Just had an amazing morning with my son. Lots of shooting, then cleaning guns, lots of good one on one time. Awesome.

Have to share him with others this afternoon at my daughters, for a BBQ.

Y'all have fun and be careful, yes both are possible at the same time.

Happy 4th!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2013)

There was not enough time to properly clean those guns fatboy!!  I may need to do a Marine Corps weapons cleanliness inspection on them.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 5, 2013)

Cherish it all fatboy. Very happy he is home safe again! Independence Day carries  a lot of weight and hopefully will always be remembered for what it is before, during, and after the fireworks, beer and BBQ. God bless.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 5, 2013)

As the not-so-legal fireworks are being set off,  the smell   of burning powder brings back memories of driving to Caldwell and returning home with our toys.  Their are times I long for a time when I was not so cautious.   At one time I knew how many lady-fingers it took to send an empty coffee can over the power line.  Then there were the scientific experiments that involved taking fire cracker apart, taking .22 cartridge apart, grinding up sparklers and putting the concoction in empty brass and crimping a fuse into the brass.  One of us would hold the pipe, one would hold the cartridge, another lite the fuse.  The brass was dropped into the pipe and someone else would drop rocks and dirt clods down the pipe.  I am amazed we kept our fingers.  The danger was not the improvised artillery, but our  Moms finding out what we were doing.

Happy Birth Day to our Country!


----------



## RJJ (Jul 5, 2013)

Well the day after! Just crawled out of bed! I have muscles that hurt I did not know I even had! That's what you get for fishing two lakes in one day! Further, try getting out of a Kayak after 6 hours of paddling. Everything was fine until I tried to stand up. Lower body was totally frozen to the bottom of the yak. Since know one was looking I just rolled onto the beach!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 5, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Well the day after! Just crawled out of bed! I have muscles that hurt I did not know I even had! That's what you get for fishing two lakes in one day! Further, try getting out of a Kayak after 6 hours of paddling. Everything was fine until I tried to stand up. Lower body was totally frozen to the bottom of the yak. Since know one was looking I just rolled onto the beach!


LOL, I'm picturing that right now


----------



## fatboy (Jul 5, 2013)

That got a lol out if me also. jar, the guns got a Cav Scout cleaning, so they night pass muster with you. Hung with the kiddos until about midnight last night, watched the fireworks, good time. Great day altogether.

Thanks daddy-o, I do. How are you doing? Happy to see you popping in here now and then.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 5, 2013)

Someone should have a button you have onboard for when you are stuck and can't get up!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 5, 2013)

Shot a few bottle rockets with the grands.

View attachment 743


View attachment 743


/monthly_2013_07/bottlerocket.JPG.ac66cce524c7e1117e2d7dc73f834c49.JPG


----------

